# Lightolier trims



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Call Lighting by Gregory out of NYC. They usualy have everything made by Lightolier in stock


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BTW-- their number is 212 226 1276 but this is an old number- I have an 888 number also-- 888-811-3267


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm on their site now. Thanks.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Still, $170-200... for an adjustable black baffle trim.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

CT Tom said:


> Still, $170-200... for an adjustable black baffle trim.


Sure but you wont have to wait 6-8 weeks.

The store is different from the site so if the site says you have a long wait then call the store


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sure but you wont have to wait 6-8 weeks.
> 
> The store is different from the site so if the site says you have a long wait then call the store


I'll be calling as soon as I drop my daughter off at school. 

I see they offer free shipping, but this may require a road trip  because, you know..NYC


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That's really strange. I worked at EW a long time ago and we could get anything that Lightolier made within a few days since their warehouse is in Norwich, CT. :blink: Apparently things have changed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Things have changed as Phillips , I believe , has bought out Lightolier


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

MTW said:


> That's really strange. I worked at EW a long time ago and we could get anything that Lightolier made within a few days since their warehouse is in Norwich, CT. :blink: Apparently things have changed.


EW... You mean Empty Wharehouse?

They were decent until they sold off to whoever owns them now.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Talked to them, no joy on the trims and they are also 6-8 weeks out. Guessing it is a Lightolier doesn't keep stock anymore.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CT Tom said:


> EW... You mean Empty Wharehouse?
> 
> They were decent until they sold off to whoever owns them now.


They were bought out by USESI which has gone through several ownership changes itself, and now the headquarters of USESI is located at EW's headquarters in CT. 

I worked for them more than 10 years ago and I have not bought anything from them in almost 2 years. I pretty much wrote them off when they were out of 2 gang nail on boxes and 4" squares on separate occasions.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

MTW said:


> They were bought out by USESI which has gone through several ownership changes itself, and now the headquarters of USESI is located at EW's headquarters in CT.
> 
> I worked for them more than 10 years ago and I have not bought anything from them in almost 2 years. I pretty much wrote them off when they were out of 2 gang nail on boxes and 4" squares on separate occasions.


LOL.

I was on a big resi project, called in an order of 200 (2 boxes) 1/2 2 screws. I get there and the counter guy hands me 2. I said, I asked for 200, he says "

I know, we're out. Won't have anymore for two weeks" I just kinda stared at him for a second, shook my head and went to Master Electric and got the parts.

They killed soooo many good standalone suppliers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CT Tom said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was on a big resi project, called in an order of 200 (2 boxes) 1/2 2 screws. I get there and the counter guy hands me 2. I said, I asked for 200, he says "
> 
> ...


Yeah, the bought out a lot of the independents and put the rest out of business. Then they became this big conglomerate. I think EW is just about the worst supplier out there.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If you've any acquaintances on the supply side of the bench , they'll be the first to tell you they'll not stock what does not move.

As this is wrapping up their inventory time , those that do the books will also inform us they're paying tax on that which just sits as well.

These tax laws aren't that old either, maybe 20 yrs ago that which did not move was not taxed as it is now.

That said, if at all possible, anything special or out of the ordinary should be addressed during the rough for the trim. We have literally gone through retailers to be told by major manufacturers that _'they only make XX per year, and the next run is 3 months from your call'_

If a job includes some interior designer or lighting lady or_ 'state of the art archy'_ , this goes double. These are entities who make a $$ on specialty items , often creating more indecision than solidifying decision and direction.

Contract accordingly

~CS~


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ew is the worste. 
I used to go to standard for everything, then they got bought up, by Ew. Straight down the toilet. 
They have a hub nearby in stoughton mass also. Unless you go there you can't get sh!t.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

When EW first moved in they were the cheapest wholesaler around. Now they're the among the most expensive in addition to their lousy service.


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> If you've any acquaintances on the supply side of the bench , they'll be the first to tell you they'll not stock what does not move.
> 
> As this is wrapping up their inventory time , those that do the books will also inform us they're paying tax on that which just sits as well.
> 
> ...


This wasn't a contract, this was just a client changing art, and needed it lit. 

These used to be a stock trim at both EW as well at the lighting design firm I purchase through. Talking to them, Philips changed the methodology after they acquired Lightolier.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Artsy Fartsy comes with a $$$, and usually by tortoise CT. 

I would definitely ask for something down on a 6-8 week wait, because you'll show up and they'll have forgotten anything said

~CS~


----------



## CT Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Artsy Fartsy comes with a $$$, and usually by tortoise CT.
> 
> I would definitely ask for something down on a 6-8 week wait, because you'll show up and they'll have forgotten anything said
> 
> ~CS~


Special order = paid in full.

Running a business, not a bank.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Im waiting on the factory for trims too. Going on 3 weeks now...

Nice to see some other EW guys on this site.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

"Everybody Waits" at "Empty Warehouse" :laughing:

I _only_ use them when I _have_ to.:thumbup:

Many years ago, before the sell out, used them almost exclusively. Of course that was also before the "next day" mentality, which all the chains now prescribe to.


----------

